# Israeli classical composer of avant-garde that is noisy and progressive



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So does what i am looking for exist, i says israeli, because there are many russian, ukrenian and ect, regardless of them having jewish roots or not, and there are arab and palestinian, beside people jewish origin striclty , but since im not into politic please i will avoid speaking geo-politic.

I only want to know key name, i like my avant garde slow-pace spectralist and wall of sound decibel abuse, definitive headphone music, so please people give me clues?

Anything close to Scelsis spectrum of music or hosokawa?
the same color, a similar chromatism?
:tiphat:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Michael Seltenreich is a very young Israeli composer that has promise. I don't know if he is what you are looking for musically, but here are two of his works I like:











Seltenreich currently lives in New York, but there are still some Arab influences infiltrating his compositions (similar to the oriental period of Hovhaness).


----------

